# emigration agents



## moldrugby (Feb 2, 2012)

my daughter and son on law are planning to move to newzealand this year and are thinking of using the emigration group in Chester ( uk ) has anyone had any dealings with them or used them to emigrate to newzealand....also they are partners with 'skilledbritishworkers' so the same question would apply?


----------

